# Can You Use Horse Paste Womer For Goats



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have heard that you can use horse wormer paste medication for goats. I have an old buck that needs wormed and when I have used the injectable ivermecton he seems to have a reaction to it. I have tried giving him medication by mouth and crushed in feed but he is too smart for that and doesn't eat the feed !! Needless to say, he is a big fellow. I noticed some of the past did have ivermec (?) in it so I wouldn't get that one. So..how about the paste..any ideas !!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to go to fiasofarm.com and check out the information on the wormers. Yes you can use it, but because they have several stomaches they require double the does normally


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with Cannon http://fiascofarm.com/ has a lot of worming info. If you are using horse wormer (ivermectin paste) then you use 3 times the amount for goats. So if you have a 100 lb goat you would set the marker on the tube at 300lbs. Don't worry about over dosing...it's better to give a little more than less.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Dont use safeguard


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

It will be no easier to put paste wormer into a big bucks mouth than the Ivermectin 1% injectable in fact it will be harder. Paste must be swallowed, ivermectin injectable is absorbed into the muscous membranes of the mouth so if it just goes into the mouth you have wormed the goat...sure it's best if the swallow it and it's easier to get them to swallow this liquid rather than holding their mouth while you make sure they swallow the paste and don't sling it out. 

Make sure that the paste you choose or the wormer for that matter actually works. Also make sure the information you get comes from reliable sources. Vicki


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I got lucky the other day. I decided to take fecals to have them done and I asked if the vet would let me look at the slides he not only let me look explained what I was looking for and when I told him the wormer that the previous owners had used said that would not take care of the type of worm he was seeing. He got the paste and made 3 days worth of doses up for each of the girls by weight. I do not use a vet often but I have used this clinic before for my dog. Also he was raised around goats. Owns the clinic has several other vets for the cats and dogs etc. and owns the attached vet supply. I think I will be staying with him for now.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Unless you take a fecal back in 10 days to see that the eggs are indeed gone from that type of worm, you have no idea if this vet is right or not. And what type of worm do you have that 3 days of a wormer kills? Sounds once again like Safeguard information. It would be dangerous for the goat to use any other wormers for 3 days. 

Also identifying the worm is fine, but just seeing worm eggs on slide is meaningless unless you use a chambered slide and count how many eggs per gram (EPG). Using this number each time you fecal then tells you if you need to worm. I rarely if ever don't see eggs on fecal, but I also rarely have enough numbers of eggs to worm...huge difference in the keeping from building resistant worms on your farm. A huge deal if you plan on staying in goats for a long time. vicki


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

OK..looked up the wormer I bought yesterday..It is called strongyleCare and ingrediations are pyrantel pamoate paste.. I don't see it listed in the web site you mentioned. Anyone know ???


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

It's a really good dog wormer  Vicki


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

luvz I hope that your vet is a good goat vet I still haven't found one near me. But as Vicki says always recheck.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

I have requested counts and types of eggs found-and spell them please!&#55357;&#56832;

Goats need 2-3 times the amounts listed, in general of them

Also, I have disagreed as often, even with good gets as agreed-especially when it comes to goats!!!

Goats are challenging and need more!

Goats have a very high metabolism and just need more! 

Also, pine trees they love and assist in deworming as well as garlic cloves may-all with little research yet-but some are having success and the goats like both! Anything that helps, within reason so as to not be always so dependent on chemical wormers


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Vets not gets!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Did y'all notice this thread is over 9 years old?

Most of the participants haven't posted in months, and one hasn't posted in the last 6 years.


----------

